# SBE II jamming



## backhome (Oct 25, 2004)

My SBE II is jamming. I have shot about 3-4 boxes of shells through it since I bought it new this fall. I took it apart per the manual and cleaned the major parts....still jamming. The manual is not very helpful when it comes to cleaning. Are there any tricks to keeping the inertia driven system clean? Does anyone use the aerosol spray cleaner? Is that ok for these guns?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You need to take ALL of the oil/grease out of it and reassemble it. You can just about shoot them dry. I take a qtip and lightly spray it with lube... then I lightly run it on the rails and channels. It can't help but shoot if you do it like that.

Did you ever get it really wet? If so, you can take the recoil spring out and clean it.

Here is a great link
http://refugeforums.com/refuge/showthre ... did=143946


----------

